# Tire Date Code?



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

I think this is from a good year tire, can anyone decipher the year?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2016)

What kind of tire? I've seen threads on Schwinn tires.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

Good Year


----------



## morton (Mar 12, 2016)

Here's the Schwinn date code info I have.  Don't know if it applies to other manufacturers.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks, so the code I posted looks like 2nd quarter of 1963


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 12, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Thanks, so the code I posted looks like 2nd quarter of 1963




Yes, although it would also help to know what kind of Goodyear tire you have. Middleweight vs. Balloon tire, nylon or prewar etc..This code that Goodyear used goes back before 1960. The twelve year cycle seems to repeat over and over.
I have Goodyear tires marked 'War Tire' that date from 43&44 using this pattern. Goodyear also manufactured Allstate tires for Sears. I also have Allstates from the fifties that match this code from the bikes they're on. I have some 1940 Allstates that match this code and the bike they're on.
I know you've seen this code before as you liked it recently in one of my private albums. Sorry I didn't post it as I had appropriated it from someone's web site.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2016)

Cool, thanks. These are Allstate 2.125 tires, Nylon


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like 8 Slices are missing pepperonis :eek:


----------

